# Happy Birthday Tornalca



## Andre (30/1/14)

Have a great day and year ahead. Hope HRH and your 2 boys spoil you rotten!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (30/1/14)

Happy happy have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca (30/1/14)

Thanks man! Have a parcel waiting at the post office with some goodies from FastTech. Hows that for luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (30/1/14)

Happi happi!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa (30/1/14)

Tornalca said:


> Thanks man! Have a parcel waiting at the post office with some goodies from FastTech. Hows that for luck!


That's a gift from the forum, . Have a supa bday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (30/1/14)

Happy Birthday buddy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/1/14)

Happy birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca (30/1/14)

So it begins, employees think this is funny.


----------



## Gizmo (30/1/14)

hahah soo early. Have fun


----------



## Riaz (30/1/14)

happy birthday bru

have a lekker one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (30/1/14)

Enjoy dude! Drink responsibly (meaning that you don't drink and then have analogs)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tornalca (30/1/14)

devdev said:


> Enjoy dude! Drink responsibly (meaning that you don't drink and then have analogs)



Thanks!

That stuff will kill you! Have my KayFun filled with Boba's Bounty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (30/1/14)

Happy bday bud

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (30/1/14)

Happy birthday! Jaegermeister ftw!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mikey (30/1/14)

Happy happy Tornalca  Hope you have a lekker one!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (30/1/14)

Happy bday dude!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (30/1/14)

Tornalca said:


> Thanks man! Have a parcel waiting at the post office with some goodies from FastTech. Hows that for luck!


 
Happy birthday!

Snap, my SVD arrived on my birthday aswell


----------



## Silver (30/1/14)

Happy birthday! 

Enjoy the Bobas Bounty! 
Hope it lives up to all the fuss about it


----------



## Tornalca (30/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> Enjoy the Bobas Bounty!
> Hope it lives up to all the fuss about it



Thanks dude. I've had better juice. But it ok and produces huge coulds. Most of these big name brand has too big a hype around it. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

